# Gallego: Si fueras una chica verdadera



## dratva1

Hola!
Estoy traduciendo una peli y viene una cancion corta en un dialecto que, en el territorio espanol, seria algo parecido al gallego.
Agredeceria mucho a algun gallego, si me la pudiera traducir de tal manera que un espanol normal, aunque con pequenos problemas, la entendiera..
Es asi:
"Si fueras, si fueras una chica justa (o verdadera), una chica justa (o verdadera),
tendrías las tetas, tendrías las tetas, llenitas de leche, llenitas de leche."
No se trata de una pelicula porno. Es, mas bien, de arte y ensayo.
Un saludo


----------



## hellx

Hola. ¿Podrías decirnos qué parte del texto no entiendes? Porque, la verdad, no está escrito en un dialecto sino en español estándar.


----------



## yujuju

Hola,
Creo que se refiere justo a lo contrario, que alguien se lo traduzca a gallego, para conseguir algo como el tono dialectal de la película en el idioma original.


----------



## hellx

Duh... Perdón, lo he leído mal.


----------



## dratva1

Yujuju tiene razon.
Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Quiere que se lo traduzcan al "castrapo" (mezcla diglósica e inculta de gallego y español).
Podría ser algo así (¡qué barbaridad!, todo sea por el "arte y ensayo"):


> Se fueses, se fueses una rapaza de verdá, una rapaza de verdá,
> terías las tetas, terías las tetas, cheítas de leite, cheítas de leite.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

XiaoRoel said:


> Quiere que se lo traduzcan al "castrapo" (mezcla diglósica e inculta de gallego y español).


Diglósica sí, pero¿por qué inculta, si se adopta con conocimiento de causa y para facilitar la comunicación oral fluida?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pois porque é un enxendro lingüístico que en boca dunha persoa culta só pode ser insultante para os que falamos nesa lingua que queren deturpar. O _castrapo_ só se pode dar en falantes analfabetos na súa propia lingua e con sentimentos de inferioridade fronte á lingua tida por superior. Un problema de sociolingüística.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El castellano no es una lengua superior al gallego, ni siquiera anterior.
No sé lo que significa 'desturpar'; nunca oí esa palabra en Barra de Miño o en Mugardos, localidades donde tengo mis raíces y que frecuento. Quizá lo encontraría en un diccionario de portugués, pero no tengo, así que si XiaoRoel no me lo aclara, habré de ir al foro portugués-español.


----------



## manicha

La palabra deturpar no hace falta buscarla en ningún diccionario de portugués, ya que aparece incluso en el de a RAE con el significado de manchar, afear, ensuciar. 
Por supuesto que el gallego no es una lengua superior ni inferior al gallego, pero son idiomas diferentes, mientras que en la película que dratva 1 quiere traducir, se trata de un dialecto del mismo idioma. Igual sería preferible hacer una adaptación con acento andaluz, ya que resultaría más comprensible para el público que no conoce el gallego. 
Pero bueno, ya que lo quiere en gallego:

Se foses, se foses unha rapaza fiel, unha rapaza fiel
tería-las tetas, tería-las tetas, cheíñas de leite, cheíñas de leite.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En sociolingüística el español no sólo es una lengua de superestrato, es una lengua peligrosa para la supervivencia del gallego. Por supuesto, no hay lenguas superiores o inferiores más que en la mente de los hablantes que lo creen así. Sólo hay que leer la poesía actual gallega. De las más productivas y elevadas de la lteratura mundial. Pero la gente se va pasando al español por razones de inferioridad interiorizada y se está quebrando la transmisión generacional. La gente de mi edad hablamos gallego un 80 ó 90 por cien, entre los jóvenes baja a un 20 ó 30.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Xiao:
¿Está amenazada una lengua en la que se genera una poesía de las más productivas y elevadas de la literatura mundial?
Supongo que hay una base estadística para los porcentajes de personas que hablan gallego por edades. Ese dato puede obtenerse del censo, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

manicha said:


> La palabra deturpar no hace falta buscarla en ningún diccionario de portugués, ya que aparece incluso en el de a RAE con el significado de manchar, afear, ensuciar.
> Por supuesto que el gallego no es una lengua superior ni inferior al gallego, pero son idiomas diferentes, etc.
> (Me disculpo por amputar el texto, por razones de brevedad.



Mis disculpas, había leído 'desturpar'. Un error es algo que nos puede pasar a todos; como por ejemplo en la frase 'Por supuesto que el gallego no es una lengua superior ni inferior al gallego, pero son idiomas diferentes.' 

Me gusta la traducción, pero creo que lo que pide Dratva1 no es una versión de la canción en gallego, sino en 'un dialecto que ... seria algo parecido al gallego'. Aunque no me imagino que pueda ser eso. Quizá lo que propone XiaoRoel.


----------

